

Verizon Has Never Challenged NSA, Exec Mocks Internet Companies For Doing So - opendais
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20130917/17490324560/same-day-its-revealed-verizon-has-never-challenged-nsa-it-mocks-internet-companies-doing-so.shtml

======
skunkednoH2O2
How could they admit this publicly?

~~~
mschuster91
A clear case of "the company's PR rep was asleep/out of office and could not
prevent the fool from talking about stuff he wasn't supposed to"

